# Bigger Attacks After Microsoft, Yahoo Connect IM Networks



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

IM attacks are already exploding, up a whopping 2,000% since last year. The bigger, combined Microsoft-Yahoo network will let attacks spread even further and faster.

http://informationweek.com/story/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=172300618

how to protect your pc when using IM ?










it will take u 5 seconds to do it :sayyes:


----------



## Ha-y-n (Oct 28, 2004)

I didn't know you could get infected through your IM program. Wow!

can you get infected by just chatting with someone?


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

you can get infected , when someone gives you a link and ask you to go visit it , or by sending you "file" (picture,song etc etc etc )
so by adding your antivirus as a shield between you and the other person is the safest thing to do .


----------

